# Problème connexion Wifi sur mon iMac :-(



## hdaiforever (4 Janvier 2017)

Bonsoir,
J'ai fait un changement d'opérateur internet en passant de Numericable à SFR (catastrophique les hotlines de ces 2 FAI )
J'ai reçu aujourd'hui mon modem ADSL, branché mais pas d'activation, comptez 15 à 21 jrs !!!
Donc pas d'Internet.

Bref, j'ai réussi à utiliser mon smartphone Galaxy S7 en partage de connexion internet via la Wifi (ok sur mon iPad et pour ma TV Samsung).

Mais je n'y arrive pas sur mon iMac sous El Capitan, il détecte bien la wifi de mon S7, donc connecté avec le AndroidHotspot3421 mais internet ne fonctionne pas sur l'iMac, je n'ai d'ailleurs aucun réseau.

Est ce que c'est normal ?
Es ce dû au point d'accès mobile de mon Galaxy S7 qui ne fonctionne pas comme une borne Wifi ?

Merci.


----------



## hdaiforever (5 Janvier 2017)

Bonsoir,
Je n'ai plus d'Internet, merci ;-)


----------



## kaos (5 Janvier 2017)

Hello,
Il y a une contradiction dans ce que tu dis, tu cites que *LE *wifi apparait dans l'iMac (AndroidHotspot3421) et après tu dis que tu n'as aucun réseau. Je suppose donc que la connexion est simplement inopérante ? 

Et si tu partage ta connexion uniquement en USB pour seulement ton iMac , est ce que ça marche ? 

Je me demande si ton téléphone (voir les téléphones) n'ont pas une limite en terme de nombre de machine sur lesquelles le partage est actif ? 

Perso, je n'ai jamais dépassé le partage USB entre iPhone5 et Macbook pro.


----------



## hdaiforever (6 Janvier 2017)

Bonsoir,
Le nombres d'appareils en Wifi est normalisé à 10 il me semble d'après mes lectures, mais j'ai mis que l'iMac sur le partage de connexion sur mon Galaxy S7.

Je vois le AndroidHotspot de mon S7 sur le Wifi de l'iMac, son Wifi est actif et connecté à mon S7, mais lorsque j'ouvre une page internet via Safari j'ai un message d'erreur, le même que lorsqu'il n'y a pas de réseau interne (impossible d'ouvrir ... bla-bla-bla )

Mais je ne connecte pas le S7 sur l'iMac en USB, je le fait comme pour ma TV ou mon iPad Air 2 en Wifi.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Janvier 2017)

Salut

Si sur ton navigateur tu tapes l'adresse 
216.58.205.163
dans la barre d'adresse au lieu d'une url, ça dit quoi?


----------



## hdaiforever (6 Janvier 2017)

Safari ne parvient pas se connecter au serveur.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Janvier 2017)

Tente de te connecter sur un autre utilisateur (au besoin le créer sur le Mac).


----------



## hdaiforever (6 Janvier 2017)

Idem :-(


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Janvier 2017)

Donc c'est un problème de paramétrage wifi sur ton mac. Tu devrais tout supprimer ce qui concerne le wifi et retenter.
Attention aux pare-feu, Little Snitch et autres anti-virus intrusifs.


----------



## hdaiforever (6 Janvier 2017)

J'ai tout désactivé.
Je supprime comment tous les paramètres Wifi ?

Merci ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Janvier 2017)

Menu /Config Réseau/Pref Réseaux et là tu sélectionnes le wifi et tu vas dans "Avancé" et tu supprimes tous les réseaux préférés.


----------



## hdaiforever (6 Janvier 2017)

J'ai supprimé là réseau Wifi correspondant à mon S7, j'en recré un, il me demande le mot de passe, l'iMac se connecte au réseau Wifi mais message erreur identique: Safari ne parvient pas à trouver le serveur lorsque j'essaye d'ouvrir un lien internet.

Dans le paramètre Wifi de l'iMac c'est marqué:
État: Connecté 
Wifi est connecté à AndroidHotspot et possède l'adresse ip 192.168.43.36


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Janvier 2017)

J'ai essayé chez moi. Connexion de m..de (2g) et j'obtiens un adresse de même type : 192.168.43.28 

Et ça fonctionne ... très lentement. 
As-tu essayé de redémarrer ton S7 ?


----------



## hdaiforever (6 Janvier 2017)

J'ai redémarre l'iMac, je vais essayer le S7 ;-)


----------



## hdaiforever (6 Janvier 2017)

Idem en redémarrant le S7 et l'iMac.
C'est étonnant.
Pourtant le S7 reconnaît bien l'iMac' il apparaît dans le point d'accès mobile.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Janvier 2017)

Tu es maudit.


----------



## kaos (6 Janvier 2017)

Avec une autre Session ?ça marche vraiment pas ??
Ta carte wifi est bien détectée dans ton Mac ?


----------



## hdaiforever (6 Janvier 2017)

Non, même avec une autre session.
Après savoir si la carte Wifi de l'iMac est détecté, on fait comment pour vérifier ?
Merci ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Janvier 2017)

Si tu récupères une adresse IP valide comme dit plus haut c'est que la carte wifi est OK.


----------



## kaos (6 Janvier 2017)

Ou menu pomme, a propos de ce mac puis Rapport système et direction Wifi , en théorie tu devrais avoir les infos de la carte .
Je commence a avoir un sérieux doute sur son état et je penche pour un soucis Hardware.

_Peut être la carte (si elle est amovible ?) es t elle légèrement mal enclenchée ou elle à pu bouger avec le temps et les déplacements du mac. (j'en doute mais au cas ou)_

Pourrais tu te connecter au wifi d'un voisin ou amis ?


----------



## hdaiforever (6 Janvier 2017)

Il n'y a rien dans le TCP/IP ou DYNS ou autres à configurer ?


----------



## hdaiforever (6 Janvier 2017)

kaos a dit:


> Ou menu pomme, a propos de ce mac puis Rapport système et direction Wifi , en théorie tu devrais avoir les infos de la carte .
> Je commence a avoir un sérieux doute sur son état et je penche pour un soucis Hardware.
> 
> Peut être la carte (si elle est amovible ?) es t elle légèrement mal enclenchée ou elle à pu bouger avec le temps et les déplacements du mac.



C'est indiqué, en vrac:
Interface:
En1:
Locale: ETSI
Code du pays: GB
AirDrop : supporté 
État: connecté 
Activation à distance sans fil: géré 

Données du réseau actif:
AndroidHotspot3421:
mode phy: 802.11n
Bssid: 4e:66:41:6b:b8:4e
Canal: 1
Code du pays: GB
Type de réseau: Infrastructure 
Sécurité: WPA2 Personnel
Signal/bruit: -60dbm / -101dbm
Débit de transmission: 144
Index MCS: 15


----------



## kaos (7 Janvier 2017)

C'est un vrai mystère ton truc , ta carte me semble en état.

Maintenant je vois pas 36 solutions, tenter un partage avec un autre téléphone et ou rejoindre un autre réseau wifi afin de savoir vraiment d’où vient le soucis.

Tu veux pas tenter un partage USB avec uniquement ton téléphone + l'iMac au moins pour être sur et éliminer la piste de la mauvaise config réseau ou problème hardawre ? 

_Après bien sur y'a la méthode Terminal avec des commandes pour mener l’enquête (suivant ton niveau pour l'interprétation), mais sur ce terrain je vais laisser la place a plus calé que moi, j'utilise le strict minimum pour mes serveurs, je suis un bille._

_ifconfig -a_   (la ligne intéressante serait en0: qui est la carte wifi) mais si t'es pas connecté je vois pas ce que ça pourrait apprendre de plus.
*ou*
_netstat -a   _(ne sert qu'a voir les différentes connections) la encore ça sent l'échec.


----------



## hdaiforever (7 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé avec le S7 de mon épouse et rien.

Je viens d'essayer avec l'option Modem USB dans mon S7 puis réseau SAMSUNG Modem sur l'iMac.
Si je comprends bien ce n'est plus du Wifi ?
Le point d'accès mobile est activé sur le S7.

Par contre dans les paramètres réseau de l'iMac il y a des paramètres à rentrer:
Configuration: par défaut
Numéro de téléphone: le miens
Nom du compte: ?
Mot de passe: ?

Je remplace les "?" Par quoi ?

Merci ;-)


----------



## kaos (7 Janvier 2017)

Avec mon iPhone je n'ai rien a rentrer du tout sur mon Mac, que ce soit sous Lion Mavrick ou El capitan, j'ai simplement mon iPhone qui apparait en liste avec les autres connexion possibles (ethernet, wifi, bluetooth )

Avec un S7 non plus visiblement ....


----------



## Locke (7 Janvier 2017)

Je viens d'essayer avec mon S7 et aucun problème...






...je n'ai rien modifié, juste entré le code d'accès. Je viens de valider ma réponse depuis mon S7.


----------



## hdaiforever (8 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'avoir l'accès à internet, c'est activé et synchronisé, je laisse tomber le Wifi.
Merci à vous, je dois avoir un problème à quelque part sur l'iMac :-?

Merci ;-)


----------



## kaos (8 Janvier 2017)

Cool !


----------

